# 2011 Indoor Pirate Display



## ArfCorps (Jul 20, 2012)

and while I'm sharing, here's a Pirate Display I did back in 2011, same indoor location. Annoyed now I didn't have the audio running when I shot this. Still annoys me that nothing moved in this display, but I only had 2 weeks to build everything.

One day I'll upgrade it similar to the Hi-Rez Designs Pirates display 






Cheers!
Arf


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I like the way you have pirates gathered around the table, nice


----------

